# [Table de partition] Non reconnue sous Gparted

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Avec fdisk, ma table des partitions est bien reconnue (d'ailleurs ma Gentoo marche très bien).

```
Disque /dev/sda: 160.0 Go, 160041885696 octets

138 heads, 12 sectors/track, 188757 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 1656 * 512 = 847872 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x90909090

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           2       49946    41354264    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2           49947       52419     2047624   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3           52420       52852      358464   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           52853      188758   112530168    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sda5           52853       94636    34597120   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           94637      108462    11447872   83  Linux

/dev/sda7          108463      173485    53839040   83  Linux
```

Mais Gparted ne me détecte aucune partition : *Quote:*   

> La partition ne peut pas être en dehors du disque !

 

De même avec les installateurs des distributions, impossible de retrouver la table de mes partitions.

Y-a-t-il un moyen de la retrouver, sachant que j'ai tout de même accès aux données.

Cela fait suite à une restauration des partitions avec testdisk (Vista est passé par là...)

Savez-vous comment faire ?

Merci

----------

## Bapt

Que te donne 

```
parted -l
```

idem pour 

```
fdisk -l
```

enfin idem pour 

```
sfdisk -l
```

----------

## Animatrix

Un fdisk donne :

```
Disque /dev/sda: 160.0 Go, 160041885696 octets

138 heads, 12 sectors/track, 188757 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 1656 * 512 = 847872 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x90909090

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           2       49946    41354264    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2           49947       52419     2047624   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3           52420       52852      358464   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           52853      188758   112530168    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sda5           52853       94636    34597120   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           94637      108462    11447872   83  Linux

/dev/sda7          108463      173485    53839040   83  Linux
```

Un sfdisk donne (d'où vient le problème) :

```
Disque /dev/sda: 19457 cylindres, 255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste

AVERTISSEMENT: la partition étendue ne débute pas sur une frontière de.

cylindres DOS et Linux interpréteront les contenus différemment.

AVERTISSEMENT: la table de partitions semble avoir été créée

  pour C/H/S=*/138/12 (au lieu de 19457/255/63).

Pour ce rapport, la géométrie suivante sera assumée.

Unités= cylindres de 847872 octets, blocs de 1024 octets, décompte à partir de 0

   Périph Amor Début     Fin   #cyls    #blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *      1+  49945   49945-  41354264    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2      49946+  52418-   2473-   2047624   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3      52419+  52851-    433-    358464   83  Linux

/dev/sda4      52852  188757  135906  112530168    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sda5      52852+  94635-  41784-  34597120   83  Linux

/dev/sda6      94636+ 108461-  13826-  11447872   83  Linux

/dev/sda7     108462  173484-  65023-  53839040   83  Linux
```

Et un parted :

```
Warning: GNU Parted has detected libreiserfs interface version mismatch.  Found 1-1, required 0. ReiserFS support will be disabled.

Erreur: La partition ne peut pas être en dehors du disque !
```

----------

## Bapt

Bah maintenant tu sais d'où vient le problème  :Smile: 

Par contre je n'en connais pas plus pour t'aider.

----------

## El_Goretto

Faudrait voir la doc de Testdisk, ya une page pas mal sur la géométrie des disques, mais c'est déjà ressorti par l'autre oreille...  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

/dev/sda4           52853      188758   112530168    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

 Mais qu'est ce que viens faire une partition étendue ici ? ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> /dev/sda4           52853      188758   112530168    f  W95 Etendu (LBA)
> 
>  Mais qu'est ce que viens faire une partition étendue ici ? ^^

 

Je ne comprends pas.

Les infos des fdisks ne sont pas déconnantes pourtant.

C'est le fait qu'on soit encore obligé d'en avoir qui te trouble?  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

En fait cette fameuse partition est une partition étendue (car en logique, il ne peut pas y en avoir > 4 ou 5).

Je l'ai créée via Gparted.

ET oui, pourquoi la question ?

Sinon, vous ne savez pas comment faire ?

Parce que j'ai brêvement regardé du coté de testdisk, pour la géométrie et c'est irréversible, donc si je me plante impossible de retrouver les partitions (gloups !)

----------

## Animatrix

Je up le sujet.

Si jamais vous aviez des idées

----------

## Animatrix

Je viens de trouver l'erreur, mais je ne sais pas comment la résoudre :

Mon disque fait 188757 cylinders et /dev/sda4 188758

Donc voila le problème

----------

